# RV repairs



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am looking for a body shop in Galveston that does RV repair besides a RV sales lot. Like Ron Carter or the other big ones. Everyone I cal said they don't work om MH's.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

You would be better off to take it to Iron Horse in San Antonio.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure whether you're talking about coach or trailer but often parts are hard to come by. My son ran into this some years ago with a motor home. Might try the manufacturer and ask them who might be willing to work on your rig or see if you can buy parts then find someone to install them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I only need one part and it can be here from the factory in one week. Its in stock( $1000 for a door). Rest is just body work and some fiberglass work then paint. Estimates run from $4000 to $8000 to do the job. Looks like about $500 job to me.

One RV shop wants me to leave the MH with them until I decide on who gets to do the job then If I don't pick them They charge me $110 for the estimate plus storage fees.

I have found several RV sales shops that want to do the repairs but they charge a arm and a leg for the work and take there good old easy time doing it. One told me could be 6 weeks to 6 months.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Floatin Doc said:


> You would be better off to take it to Iron Horse in San Antonio.


I will fix it myself before I would take it to San Antonio. Besides they aren't even close to the Galveston area.


----------



## fishing diablo (Jan 28, 2011)

I am presently using Bob Jones RV Repair in South Houston. Great people to speak with and they are a RV Repair only (No Sales). While getting an estimate on my TT I did notice several coaches getting repaired. Would be worth giving them a call! http://www.bobjonesrv.com


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Bobby, I don't know about Galveston, but Bob Jones RV in South Houston or RV Masters in Spring Branch would be best two I know of. Felton's RV repair on Northside of Houston is small and a bit crowded, but good too.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I took it to Boyd's RV repair just off I 10 on 356 toward Beaumont (409-794-2243). I will let you know how they do. They also come to Bolivar to do repairs on RV's


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Thanks for the help. I took it to Boyd's RV repair just off I 10 on 356 toward Beaumont (409-794-2243). I will let you know how they do. They also come to Bolivar to do repairs on RV's


I just noticed I put the wrong name Its Byron's RV repair Very nice people that know there stuff.


----------

